# CALIFORNIA Members- 2nd Annual Golden Garden Party-FFGR Rescue.Org



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Forever Friends Golden Retriever Rescue

*2nd Annual Golden Garden Party-
*


*Join us for our 2nd annual Golden Garden Party!
Sunday, September 21st - 3:00 to 6:30 p.m. Save $25.00 per ticket by purchasing before September 1st.Forever Friends Golden Retriever Rescue cordially invites you to join us for a sophisticated afternoon of fine food, wine, and entertainment.
*

*Event details:*



















*Purchase tickets-*

*Purchase your Garden Party tickets today!*

Purchase Options

Tickets are $100.00 each before September 1st. After the price will be raised to $125.00.
Send a check with information regarding your reservation to:

Forever Friends Golden Retriever Rescue
P. O. Box 1129 Moorpark, CA 93020
If you would like to enter a credit card number over the phone please call: (805) 222-6059 and leave a message and someone will call you back to personally take your information.

OR Click the Buy Now button below to pay with paypal

https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/w...737ba21b08198a78d7ca84119a1f366e3aff044ca2d31


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh this should be fun! I take it people are allowed to bring their own goldens to the event?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Melfice said:


> Oh this should be fun! I take it people are allowed to bring their own goldens to the event?


I didn't see any info saying you could or couldn't, you might want to call them and get more information. 

Looks like an awesome event!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

I'll call them and find it if people can take their goldens


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*2nd Annual Golden Garden Party-FFGRR.ORG*

*2nd Annual Golden Garden Party-*



*Join us for our 2nd annual Golden Garden Party!*

*Sunday, September 21st - 3:00 to 6:30 p.m*. Save $25.00 per ticket by purchasing before September 1st.Forever Friends Golden Retriever Rescue cordially invites you to join us for a sophisticated afternoon of fine food, wine, and entertainment.
*
For more information and details, visit FFGRR's website:*

A Golden Garden Party


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*FFRGRR.ORG, 2nd Annual Garden Party-*

California Members, mark your calendar for this 2nd Annual Garden Party-
All proceeds benefit Forever Friends Golden Retriever Rescue. Org


*For more information or to purchase tickets for the event, visit FFGRR.org's website:

Forever Friends Golden Retriever Rescue
*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------

